# My First Loss..



## Brealynne

I lost my darlin baby boy on april 12th at 22wks. Gannon Douglas:angel:

I dont even know how to deal with this... I've just kind of been going on forward with life at this point. I just dont feel any emotions anymore..


----------



## lch28

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss, I lost my baby girl Sophia at 23w6d on February 28th. It is so heart breaking, its like physically painful. i also do not know how i am getting through the days, they all seem like a blur to me. you can message me if you ever need to talk, i know how it feels. i lost her due to an incompetent cervix, if you don't mind me asking, why did your loss occur (if you know)


----------



## jennijunni

I know what you mean. You just feel, nothing. No happiness, no sadness, almost your ability to feel emotions is gone. I am so sorry for your loss, my heart breaks for you. Lots of hugs, and prayers.


----------



## lch28

yeah, it is a completely empty feeling, like a whole part of you is gone.


----------



## yellowyamyam

I guess that's why this section was created because everyone here knows the empty, lost, missing, dead feeling. It is all too familiar, really. I am so sorry that you, Brealynne has to join us here. I said this many times before - nobody should be here. Nobody should experience this kind of loss. 

*sigh*


----------



## Brealynne

lch28 said:


> :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss, I lost my baby girl Sophia at 23w6d on February 28th. It is so heart breaking, its like physically painful. i also do not know how i am getting through the days, they all seem like a blur to me. you can message me if you ever need to talk, i know how it feels. i lost her due to an incompetent cervix, if you don't mind me asking, why did your loss occur (if you know)

My doctor told me that stress caused the preterm labour.


----------



## DueSeptember

*Sorry for your Loss  I Lost my Baby girl Last June if you want to talk I am always on *


----------



## mhazzab

Brealynne said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss, I lost my baby girl Sophia at 23w6d on February 28th. It is so heart breaking, its like physically painful. i also do not know how i am getting through the days, they all seem like a blur to me. you can message me if you ever need to talk, i know how it feels. i lost her due to an incompetent cervix, if you don't mind me asking, why did your loss occur (if you know)
> 
> My doctor told me that stress caused the preterm labour.Click to expand...

I'm so very sorry for your loss. At first it's just a case of trying to survive each minute / hour just to get through the days. Theres just a horrible feeling of numbness that feels like it will never go away, but it will start to lift, slowly.

I hope you find the support you need on here. I just also wanted to add that I don't know how you feel about what your doctor told you about the cause but just make sure you don't ever blame yourself. These things are outwith our control. However I think most of us blamed ourselves especially at first even though there was nothing we could have done

Take care of yourself and we are here for you if you need support or to talk, about anything xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so deeply sorry for your loss of Gannon Douglas :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
It takes awhile to get through this. I lost my Ava last March and it has taken me almost a year to be in a better place. You will get there in your own time. I lost her at 20 weeks. I am sorry but I don't agree with your doctor, I don't think stress causes a loss. Are they going to do testing to see what happened? I did testing but the results were inconclusive . Don't ever blame yourself, none of us are at fault and will always be here if you need to talk.. Andrea
XOXOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

I also read your post that your doctor said it was 'stress' -- please ask somebody more competent because you deserve a much better explanation, if possible! My heart and prayers are with you....

best wishes


----------



## mhazzab

SabrinaKat said:


> I also read your post that your doctor said it was 'stress' -- please ask somebody more competent because you deserve a much better explanation, if possible! My heart and prayers are with you....
> 
> best wishes

Completely agree with this...I hope you find someone to give you a better answer than this. Xxx


----------



## lch28

I agree with the ladies above, I think you need a better explanation . I would suggest getting some tests done.


----------



## lch28

mhazzab, i read your angels story. how awful, i am so sorry.


----------

